

Google jumps into the website traffic comparison game with Google Trends for Websites - ajbatac
http://venturebeat.com/2008/06/20/google-jumps-into-the-website-traffic-comparison-game-with-google-trends-for-websites/

======
gaika
[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=news.ycombinator.com&...](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=news.ycombinator.com&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

1\. There's no absolute number of visitors

2\. Also searched for "do if inside grill gets wet"

~~~
anonymouse
Re: 1.

If you login (top right), it'll show you the number of unique visitors.

------
ilamont
Compete and Alexa, watch out. The Trends data may not be complete, but there's
still enough there to make comparisons with Compete and Alexa.

